

An Environmentalist's Conversion - tokenadult
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2013/01/whats-changing-minds-on-gmos.html

======
justatdotin
I call BS. Doesn't even address genetic integrity. But dog knows mons#nto can
use the PR right now ...

